# Coming Soon in March!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March is coming soon and it appears that Black Library have two things in mind that month. Blood Angels and Titans!

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - The Binary Succession (MP3)



The Binary Succession by David Annandale said:


> Even as the Imperium faces the renegade Legions of the Warmaster, the ruling Council of Terra is becoming paralysed from within by increasingly petty bureaucracy. Fabricator General Kane has seen his fellow Mechanicum adepts dismissed again and again by the High Lords – with his traitorous predecessor Kelbor-Hal still at large on the Red Planet, the political status of the tech-priesthood remains ambiguous. New alliances must be forged from the old, if Mars and Terra are to survive the final battle.


A Horus Heresy audio about Titans. Yes!

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Titanicus (Limited Edition)



Titanicus: Limited Edition by Dan Abnett said:


> When the vital forge world of Orestes comes under attack by a legion of Chaos Titans, the planet is forced to appeal for help. The Titans of Legio Invicta, although fresh from combat and in desperate need of refit and repair, respond, committing their own force of war engines to the battle. As the god-machines stride to war, the world trembles, for the devastation they unleash could destroy the very world they have pledged to save.


Holy crap... I think this will be one of the more popular LEs in recent times. In fact I fully expect that it will sell out.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Titan (eBook)



Titan: Graphic Novel by Dan Abnett and Anthony Williams said:


> When the ageing commander of the Warlord-class Battle Titan Imperius Dictatio dies in the heat of battle, it falls to Cadet Princeps Erwin Hekate to take control of the mighty war machine and save it – and his comrades – from certain destruction. Fusing his mind with the spirit of Imperius Dictatio and bending the construct to his will, Hekate takes the towering Titan into battle against the foes of the Imperium.


A BL classic reprinted. Probably won't get this at first since getting the rest of the releases will be pricey, but one day most likely.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Dante (eBook)
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Dante (Limited Edition)



Dante by Guy Haley said:


> Dante is Chapter Master of one of the noblest but most troubled Chapters of Space Marines in the Imperium: the Blood Angels. From the time of his birth in the rad-scarred wastes of Baal Secundus, he was destined for glory and strife. From his apotheosis to Scout, to the hive cities of Armageddon and the alien menace of the Cryptus system, Dante has waged war against all the enemies of the Imperium. He has witnessed the divine, and struggled against the darkness within all sons of Sanguinius. Longer lived than any other Chapter Master, this is his chronicle, his great and storied legend.
> 
> About the Limited Version:
> – 320 page hardback with gold foiling and embossing
> ...


WANT THIS!!! Dante is a badass that is long overdue for a novel of his own, perhaps even a series, and to start it off with such a beautiful LE edition, i'll be pre-ordering this one for sure.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Mephiston: Blood of Sanguinius (eBook)



Mephiston: Blood of Sanguinius by Darius Hinks said:


> The shrine world of Divinatus Prime has become lost to the light of the Astronomican and no ship can piece its veil. Only the Lord of Death himself, Blood Angels Chief Librarian Mephiston, has any hope of discerning the fate of this once pious world. After enacting a powerful blood ritual, Mephiston and an honour guard of his fellow Blood Angels reach the stricken shrine world to find it seized by religious civil war. Each faction fights for dominance of a potent artefact, the Blade Petrific, said to be wrought by the Emperor Himself. Yet there is more at work here than a mere ideological schism, for Mephiston believes Divinatus Prime could offer answers to how he became the Lord of Death, he who resisted the Black Rage, and possibly even a way to end the curse of ‘the Flaw’ in all Blood Angels.


Mephiston has always been one of the more popular Blood Angels, being the only special character to feature in most of James Swallow's BA series, his own novella by David Annandale and now what looks like his own series if the title is anything to go by (Ahriman's books had the same type). Another pre-order I think, Mephiston being my favourite Angel by far I would be remiss if I wasn't reading this as soon as possible.

Another great month from BL, now I just have to work out what non-BL books i'll be able to afford after I get nearly all of these.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Mephiston one looks intriguing. His fluff has always pointed to him having outside help from malevolent forces in overcoming the black rage. If this reveals what really happened, that'd be great. I wonder if it is a series, will it tie into the overarching theme of the end times being imminent.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm getting the Dante and titanicus they are stonking looking tomes. Titanicus was an awesome book and a new limited print run is a great excuse to re read it.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

These are up to order now, slightly dissapointed in the Titanicus LE, its a light brighter than the original image... Though it is signed which is nice as that wasnt mentioned in the original description


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

evanswolves said:


> These are up to order now, slightly dissapointed in the Titanicus LE, its a light brighter than the original image... Though it is signed which is nice as that wasnt mentioned in the original description


 hhmm yes it's quite different. No photos of Dante so it's probably the same, the dark red looked better.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh wow..


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Holy smokes, I'm a little speechless that's amazing


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Titanicus delivered today, alot nicer than the pics suggested, but still not up to the previous LE standards of the last few months


----------



## maplejvl (Apr 7, 2020)

Anyone got a spare copy I could purchase? Thanks.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Always appreciated the updates lord of night


----------

